# The Rainbow lake's thread that got locked



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Did anyone else not laugh there butts of at that thread? The fella was looking for information about pond managment 

Sorry, couldn't resist - not trying to stir the pot, just got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

which one?nearly every thread about rainbow lakes has been locked because people insisted on stirring things.just as this one is closed,because it is irrelevant and if not to get things stirred again,will most likely achieve that goal in the end.sometimes it's best not to kick the dog when he's sleeping.


----------

